# Gaming Computer für ca. 1600€



## REALYseriously (9. April 2016)

*Gaming Computer für ca. 1600€*

Hallo,

 Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming PC für ca. 1600€. (selbstbau)
 Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von all dem, bzw. was man an wissen benötigt um sich das Teil selbst zusammen zu stellen, so das alle Komponenten passen. 
 Wie im Titel unschwer zu erkennen ist möchte ich den Computer für Gaming nutzen. Ich spiele Games wie z.B. Battlefield 4, The Division, sämtliche MMOs sowie Total War spiele.  Dazu benutze ich Microsoft Office mit Power Point usw. , damit arbeite ich viel. Jedoch soll das Ding eher zum Zocken sein da ich ne Power Point nur mal ab und zu machen muss. 
 Als Speicherplatz bräuchte ich 1-2 TB und bei der SSD kann ich leider nichts zu sagen :/
 Der Pc sollte W-Lan fähig sein, da mein Router in einem anderen Raum steht. 
 Die 1600€ sollen einen Rechner sowie einen Bildschirm beinhalten. 
 Bei den Anschlüssen habe ich leider keine Ahnung. 
 Ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht welche Komponenten denn in meinen Pc sollten. 
 Es soll ein Eigenbau werden. Monitor und Rechner werden benötigt und sind beide im preis von 1600€ enthalten.
 Alte Teile habe ich leider nicht die ich verbauen könnte da ich zurzeit einen Laptop habe.


 Hier mal eine kleine (unfertige) Auswahl an Komponenten:

 Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF

 Graka: 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

 Mainboard: 404 - Die Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden

 Und 16GB Ram. Für mich wäre etwas unter 16GB Ram keine Option. Von Übertakten usw. habe ich leider keine Ahnung und was das bringt usw. bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ein Freund hat mir schon einmal einen zusammen gestellt:

Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware & More

und einmal hier:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ca0803003ea048a716776fac0c3a65e3a8b71fd29d    (wahlweise mit einem I7 6700K)


Da ich leider keine Ahnung von alle dem habe würde ich gerne viele verschiedene Meinungen hören und vielleicht auch ein paar Zusammenstellungen vergleichen. 

 Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.




Dazu würde ich wahlweise gerne bei mindfactory bestellen  

 Grüße


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. April 2016)

Dein link mit der Zusammenstellung enthält beinmir leider nur einen leeren Warenkorb ^.^

Ansonsten wenn du nicht übertakten willst kannst du auch zum i7 6700 ohne k greifen. Oder wenn du etwas sparen willst auch einen xeon (z.B. Xeon e3 1241 v3) greifen. Die sind quasi fast wie die I7 nur ohne Grafikeinheit und mit etwas weniger Takt, was dir normalerweise aber nicht auffallen wird. Da sind die boards etwas günstiger und evtl vorhandener ddr3 Speicher kann weiterverwendet werden.

Die R9 390 ist wohl eine recht kluge Wahl und eine gute Karte. 

Du könntest das Geld was du beim prozessorr und Board dann sparst in einen schicken Monitor stecken 

Aber welche boards jetzt für die Xeons besonders geeignet sind weiß ich leider auch nicht aber erfahrungsgemäß wird sich da noch ein spezieller Herr zu äußern der genau weiß was er sagt  

Deine Mainboard Seite führt leider auch ins nichts ... ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## REALYseriously (10. April 2016)

Hallo,

Hier nochmal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung  


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/704ea62210f2c06f7e36b99a4bbbe5acd3ae16e155d807f0118


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2016)

Klappt leider nicht    aber wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann reicht ein günstiges Board für vielleicht 80-90€. Und 2x8GB DDR4-2133 RAM. Gehäuse so ab 40€, aber mehr als 80€ wäre schon "Luxus". Netzteil 50-70€, modular (abnehmbare Kabel) 60-80€. 500-550W, Markenmodell. SSD mit 240-256GB ca 80€, da passt Windows und alle Programme drauf sowie noch ein Haufen "eigene Dateien", und wenn man will auch manch ein Game. Für die Großzahl an Games aber eher eine Festplatte nehmen, 1000GB ca 50€, 2000GB ca 70€. DVD-Brenner kostet keine 15€. 

CPU: der 6700k wäre auch ohne Übertakten nett, weil er nicht viel teurer als der 6700 ist, aber mehr Takt bietet. Wenn es REIN auf Preis-Leistung geht, wäre sogar ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit nem 80€-Sockel 1150-Board und 2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM ne gute Wahl - da sparst du ca 60-70€ zum Sockel 1150 bei einer Leistung, die fast identisch zum i7-6700 ist. Du verzichtest halt auf das "modernere" Mainboard, aber wenn du da nicht die 1-2 spziellen Dinge nutzen willst, die der Sockel 1151 bietet, wäre das ja egal. 

Grafikkarte: Dir R9 390 ist gut, braucht halt mehr Strom als eine GTX 970, hat dafür aber auch 8GB RAM und ist nen Tick schneller. 

Insgesamt solltest du am Ende dann auch eher bei nur 1200-1300€ inkl Windows rauskommen, und mehr auszugeben ist auch eh nicht nötig.


----------



## REALYseriously (11. April 2016)

Also  

Das hier wäre mein aktuelles System bzw. das was ich mir kaufen würde  

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221df1dbff612c55e6be259b1ff2c543ffaab199baa88

Ich möchte spiele wie z.b. The Division auf Ultra spielen können  mit 60fps oder mehr ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

Also, keine Ahnung, ob das für Ultra mit 60 FPS oder mehr reicht, aber es ginge halt erst dann besser, wenn du weitere 200-300€ reinsteckst. Das halte ich aber für rausgeschmissenes Geld, denn du musst Dir auch klarmachen, dass meistens "Ultra" beim Spielen nicht anders aussieht als "nur" die Stufe "Sehr hoch", aber dafür viel mehr Leistung braucht. Das heißt man sollte sich nicht davon irre machen lassen, dass ein PC erst gut ist, wenn er nicht nur "hoch", sondern "Ultra" schafft, weil das eh praktisch nichts bringt, in "Ultra" zu spielen    Und auch weil du nen FeeeSync-Monitor gewählt hast und dazu eine AMD-Karte: da wäre es sogar besser, wenn du ein wenig die Details runterstellst, damit du mehr FPS hast und noch mehr von den 144Hz in Verbindung mit FreeSync profitieren kannst.

Für DEN Preis ist der PC aber top, man könnte aber bei Netzteil und Gehäuse mit ruhigem Gewissen auch zu günstigeren Versionen greifen, vor allem ein Gehäuse für 120-140€ ist schon ZIEMLICHER Luxus, du findet viele sehr gute und leise Gehäuse auch für nur 60-70€. 

WLAN kann bei Onlinegames kritisch sein - wenn es geht, würde ich den PC lieber per Kabel anschließen. Board und Kühler sind zum Übertakten geeignet, wenn du das vorhast.


----------



## REALYseriously (11. April 2016)

Ok Vielen Dank  Reichen die 500Watt ? Ja oder ?   Denn ein IT Fachmann auf nem TS meinte wenn er das durchrechnet reicht der nicht müssen schon 750 watt sein.... 
Beim Gehäuse geht es mir um den Look von dem Ding ^^ Und ich finde auch nicht wirklich so ansprechende alternative  ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

REALYseriously schrieb:


> Ok Vielen Dank  Reichen die 500Watt ? Ja oder ?   Denn ein IT Fachmann auf nem TS meinte wenn er das durchrechnet reicht der nicht müssen schon 750 watt sein....
> Beim Gehäuse geht es mir um den Look von dem Ding ^^ Und ich finde auch nicht wirklich so ansprechende alternative  ^^


  ich weiß nicht, wie der rechnet, aber eine R9 390 braucht nur für sich bei Last maximal 300W, in Spitzen auch mal etwas mehr, und ein moderner Core i7 mit Board, 2 Laufwerken, Lüftern maximal um die 120-130W, d.h. wenn ALLES voll auf Anschlag läuft, sind es vlt 450W, die der PC insgesamt mal kurz braucht. Ein gutes Markennetzteil mit 500W leistet wiederum in Wahrheit auch mal für eine Weile eher 600W, wenn es sein muss, und die 500W Nennleistung sind eher die "empfohlene" und garantiert mögliche Dauerlast auch nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung. Das BeQuiet CM10 ist ein sehr gutes Modell, selbst vom Be Quiet 7er oder 8er-Serie würden 500W reichen, das 10er ist qualitativ halt besser und effizienter. Wenn du ein "billigeres" nehmen würdest, dann würde ich VIELLEICHT bei 60-70€ eher 550W vorsichtshalber nehmen, da du ja auch übertaktest, aber 750W sind absolut realitätsfern - das wäre eher was, wenn du ZWEI Grafikkarten einbauen willst  

 Wenn man jetzt noname und billig kauft, DANN sollte man eher "700W" oder so nehmen. Denn ein 40€-Netzteil, das angeblich irre 700W liefert, tut dies nur in der Theorie und ist in Wahrheit nicht stärker als ein 450-500W-Markenmodell, hat aber dafür dann auch schlechtere Bauteile und Schutzschaltungen sowie eine miese Effizienz, d.h. wenn der PC mit nem guten Netzteil 400W zieht, dann zieh ein ineffizientes Netzteil gern mal 450-470W.


 Gehäuse: das Silent Base 800 ist halt auch sehr groß - ich würde dann, wenn es um den Look geht, wenigstens "nur" das Silent Base 600 nehmen. Das gibt es mit und ohne Sichtfenster. 

 Ansonsten gäb es - nur als Beispiel - das hier, was optisch vom Typ her auch in die Kategorie der Silent Base passt anidees Ai6 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil   oder etwas ohne Fenster 62407 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 gedämmt Midi Tower   oder auch wieder mit Fenster zb das hier Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster gedämmt  oder auch NZXT Source 340 Special Edition mit Sichtfenster Midi  wobei es bei dem mit dem Kühler eng wird, aber es gäb auch andere gute OC-Kühler, die nicht höher als 160mm sind


----------



## REALYseriously (11. April 2016)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22150ed6f45c97b23d3337851a16a3d4bd8290439d77a

So sieht es bis jetzt aus 

Wenn das Geld vielleicht reicht sollte ich dann lieber eine GTX 980TI kaufen ? 
(Geld wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht reichen  nur mal so ^^)


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. April 2016)

REALYseriously schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22150ed6f45c97b23d3337851a16a3d4bd8290439d77a
> 
> So sieht es bis jetzt aus
> 
> ...


Ne gtx 980ti würde ich nicht kaufen ^.^ das preis Leistungsverhältnis ist halt echt miserabel. Sind nachher vllt 6 fps mehr  aber dafür gleich 200 -300€ mehr ausgeben ? 

Eig schon recht sinnlos wenn man mal genau drüber nachdenkt. Dann würde ich eher über eine r9 nano oder r9 fury ohne x nachdenken.

Aber ich würde bei der R9 390 bleiben.


----------



## Golgomaph (11. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ne gtx 980ti würde ich nicht kaufen ^.^ das preis Leistungsverhältnis ist halt echt miserabel. Sind nachher vllt 6 fps mehr  aber dafür gleich 200 -300€ mehr ausgeben ?
> 
> Eig schon recht sinnlos wenn man mal genau drüber nachdenkt. Dann würde ich eher über eine r9 nano oder r9 fury ohne x nachdenken.
> 
> Aber ich würde bei der R9 390 bleiben.



Du verwechselst gerade die 980Ti mit der Non-Ti-Version oder? ^^ Die Ti-Version der 980 ist aktuell zwar keines Wegs ihr Geld wert, dennoch ist sie doch um einiges schneller als 970/390. 
Lieber bei der 390 bleiben und früher eine neue Karte vom "gesparten" Geld kaufen


----------



## Alisis1990 (11. April 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Du verwechselst gerade die 980Ti mit der Non-Ti-Version oder? ^^ Die Ti-Version der 980 ist aktuell zwar keines Wegs ihr Geld wert, dennoch ist sie doch um einiges schneller als 970/390.
> Lieber bei der 390 bleiben und früher eine neue Karte vom "gesparten" Geld kaufen


Oha ja kann sein  aber die kernaussage bleibt trotzdem die selbe [emoji16]


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

REALYseriously schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld vielleicht reicht sollte ich dann lieber eine GTX 980TI kaufen ?
> (Geld wird wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht reichen  nur mal so ^^)


 ich würde mir das Geld sparen, sind ja immerhin 300€ oder mehr je nach Modell. Denn wenn du in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Karte für das gesparte Geld + den Verkaufswert der R9 390 holst, wird die schneller sein als eine GTX 980 Ti bzw. du wirst für den Verkauf der R9 390 + vielleicht 150€ drauflegen ne Karte bekommen, die in der Klasse der 980 Ti spielt, hast also dann immer noch 150-200€ gespart


----------



## REALYseriously (12. April 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit der hier  63528 - 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 SOC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 
Würde noch in Budget passen ^^ (vielleicht)

Hätte jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213719b4ce8b4a28a49ba39248a301b25b01dd91bddd

2. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/891df2221781d0ff94ec01916fd14c29ad7e5868aed28c23941


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

Eine 980 ist nur 15% schneller als eine GTX 970 / R9 390. Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht - AUSSER du spielst extrem viel, dann wird die R9 390 nämlich durch die Stromkosten am Ende so teuer, dass nach 2-3 Jahren Nutzung die GTX 980 vlt. nicht mehr 100€, sondern effektiv nur noch 50€ teuer ist. Wenn du zudem auch noch das Game, was bei der GTX 980 dabei ist, eh kaufen wolltest, hast du weitere 30-60€ "gespart". Dafür is bei der R9 390 halt Hitman dabei. 


PS: die Warenkörbe passen sich an, d.h. da ist nun bei beiden das gleiche drin. ICH würde eher das nehmen, was du gestern im Sinn hattest.


----------



## REALYseriously (12. April 2016)

Das ganze sieht gerade so aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221033f58193fa789d5e76566950783e40bc04f6f2f6c

ISt eine R9 Fury besser oder lohnenswerter als eine R9 390 ?

Und passen die Teile in meinem Warenkorb auch zueinander ? nicht das ich da sitze und nix geht


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

REALYseriously schrieb:


> Das ganze sieht gerade so aus:
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221033f58193fa789d5e76566950783e40bc04f6f2f6c
> 
> ...


   die Fury ist ca so stark wie die GTX 980. Ebenso die AMD Nano. Die haben beide halt auch "nur" 4GB RAM, aber dafür das neue schnelle HBM



 Und die Teile passen wohl alle, es kann höchstens sein, dass das RAM mit genau DEM Board mehr Probleme hat als anderes RAM, aber dazu müsstest du dann mal Meinungen zum RAM und Board lesen, ob du was findest. Wenn nein, dann ist alles okay.


----------



## REALYseriously (12. April 2016)

Ok danke  Wenn das Geld reicht sollte ich dann lieber eine Fury nehmen anstatt der R9 390er ? Ist die sehr viel leistungsstarker als die R9 390 ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2016)

REALYseriously schrieb:


> Ok danke  Wenn das Geld reicht sollte ich dann lieber eine Fury nehmen anstatt der R9 390er ? Ist die sehr viel leistungsstarker als die R9 390 ?


  du kannst ja mal hier lesen AMD Radeon R9 Fury - Mangelware im Test - Performance-Index GPGPU-Computing (Seite 44) - HT4U.net   die R9 390 ist ca mit der R9 290X vergöeiochbar, die auch im Test vorkommt. Da wäre eine Fury 18% schneller - du hast in dem Artikel auch jeweils einzelne Seiten mit den Games, die getestet wurden, so dass du auch bei einzelnen Games nachsehen kannst, wie es da aussieht - zB wenn Du gern Witcher 3 spielst, dann siehst du hier AMD Radeon R9 Fury - Mangelware im Test - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (Seite 3 - HT4U.net  , dass es sogar 24% mehr FPS sind in FullHD. Bei anderen Games sind es dafür halt nur 10% mehr Leistung


----------



## REALYseriously (12. April 2016)

Das habe ich jetzt bestellt:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213a41cc0e5f3eaa5156982d7ecf3d35652d77af966d


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2016)

Cool, dann meld mal, ob du zufrieden bist


----------

